# Pub overcharging and serving customers incorrect alcohol - who to report to?



## Plek Trum (20 Sep 2010)

Hi all,

I live in a remote rural area and the pub nearest to us is the only one for several miles.

In recent times it has gained a poor reputation for over charging customers (all ages, tourists and locals).  Some people that complained were barred. When it started happening to more and more regulars it was bought to their attention by many people and things had improved.

However, over the weekend I personally witnessed the owners filling up bottles for the optics with a cheaper lesser known brand of vodka and selling it front of house to patrons as Smirnoff.

This is only one very small example of the behaviour of the owners. Other incidents included charging people for double measures as ordered, but only filling singles.

It is very frustrating to see this happen to people, myself included.  Many of the customers are elderly men on their own and for certain, they are being taken advantage of.

Is there anyone  I can report this to?
All advice and oprions welcome, thanks.


----------



## ney001 (20 Sep 2010)

National Consumer Agency?


----------



## Westgolf (20 Sep 2010)

*Re : overcharging etc*

legal metrology service - used to be weights & measures, google them for details

westgolf


----------



## Newbie! (20 Sep 2010)

Would this fall under Legal Met? 
In any case, Legal Met are part of NSAI (www.nsai.ie)


----------



## Plek Trum (21 Sep 2010)

Many thanks to all, appreciate it.  I'm able to look out for myself when I visit but there are several neighbours who go regularly and would not be.  Witnessed the elderly gentleman in our company being filled a 'drop'  from out the back and not optics.  Oh I dont know, some people are doing everyting to keep businesses open and others seem intent on driving their own into the ground!

Thanks for all pointers, appreciated.


----------



## Betsygirl (21 Sep 2010)

I would go to the VFI


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Sep 2010)

As mentioned above, it used to be the Office of weights and measures - they would look very sternly on a situation such as this. Filling bottles with the incorrect spirits is a big offense. They have been known to send people into pubs incognito to watch goings on.


----------



## Plek Trum (21 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys, seems to be both NSAI and National Consumer Agency.  Appreciate the directions.


----------



## Meathman99 (21 Sep 2010)

I'd imagine theres a possibility that contacting the distributor of the well known brand would lead them to possibly sending someone to sample said product.  Surely theres a case of trademark violation or some intellectual property issue


----------



## pixiebean22 (22 Sep 2010)

Agree with Meathman, I have heard of this being done.  It's the same as shops displaying soft drinks in incorrect fridges, it's a trademark violation.


----------



## TheShark (22 Sep 2010)

Agree with Meathman99 too. These guys can use hydrometers to determine relative density and from that can tell if the product is genuine or not.


----------



## Hillsalt (23 Sep 2010)

Does the receipt say "Smirnoff" and "Coca Cola" or does it say "vodka" and "cola"?


----------



## SlurrySlump (24 Sep 2010)

Did anyone complain back in the tiger days when they asked for a Ballygowan and were given a "generic" brand?


----------



## Boyd (24 Sep 2010)

Like tap water? Anyone asking for Ballygowan in a bar needs therapy IMHO, €2.50+ for a tiny bottle of water 

I always smile when I ask for water in a restaurant and waiter/waitress asks still or sparking? Tap please. The lesser known third option


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Sep 2010)

LOL! I remember working in a pub back when all this tiger lark kicked off - I could not believe that people were paying for a bottle of water - I thought the guy who came up with the idea was genius!!


----------



## SparkRite (24 Sep 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> Did anyone complain back in the tiger days when they asked for a Ballygowan and were given a "generic" brand?



ABSOLUTELY!

If I ask for Budweiser and get served, say, Miller of course I'm going to complain. 
Likewise when I have asked for "Coke" and get a "Pepsi" I always bring it to the barmans attention, which usually results in the standard reply "Sorry we don't have any "Coke"". 
"Well then you should have told me and inquired if I wanted something else instead" is my usual retort.


----------



## Boyd (24 Sep 2010)

Same thing when you ask for Club Orange and you get Fanta. I never understand why people try to fob one off as the other and then sheepishly say "oh we dont have Club Orange" after you bring it back. Surely they have the sense to save the hassle and tell me upfront and i'll order something else.....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Sep 2010)

It's not the same thing at all. if I ask for a Coke and I get a Pepsi, I can decide whether I am happy with that or not.

If I ask for a Smirnoff and they give me an inferior brand from a Smirnoff bottle, then they are defrauding me and the distributors of Smirnoff.


----------



## SparkRite (24 Sep 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It's not the same thing at all.



I never said it was Brendan, I was answering SlurrySlumps question.....

 					Originally Posted by *SlurrySlump* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1085646#post1085646 
_Did anyone complain back in the tiger days when they asked for a Ballygowan and were given a "generic" brand?_


----------



## ajapale (24 Sep 2010)

What people did back in the day is off topic.

Keep this to discuss the OP's question(s).

A)Publican putting inferior spirits in the branded optics.
B)Publican overcharging.
C)Publican barring customers who have complained.

and ill add a fourth category:
D)Publican watering down spirits.

I seem to remember we had a long thread on this topic about 7 years ago. If I can find it Ill resurrect it here.

I remember a celebrated case in the early eighties where a publican tapped Heiniken up the the Harp taps. Thus getting large volume rebates from Heiniken who were only establishing themselves at the time.

Guiness group sales got wind of the wheeze and they would not provide him with any guiness products for several years.


----------

